
Question regarding FB chat - Efasia
I have 2 friends at the top of my chat list.  One I talk to every day.  The other very rarely.  When I was sick and lying around, I noticed that their on and offline times were almost identical.  I noticed that this happened for many day.  They are not friends.  Is it possible that they are chatting&#x2F;messaging each other?
======
brudgers
I suspect that what you are seeing is an effect of Facebook pushing
information to your screen <dom> intermittently rather than continuously.
Because the flux architecture updates different parts of the screen
independently, the section showing who is online can happen at a different
rate than your main feed or notifications.

~~~
Efasia
Thank you!

